# Evolution of the Anubis



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

all three are very cool, that last is the "scariest"


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Looks good, how the heck did you think of shaving a mask!


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*shaving*

Here is what the original mask looked like:










I did not want the hair that long for several reasons. A) Too hot B) looked too much like a wolf C) didn't like the color.

When I shaved it, I found it to be darker fur underneath. The ears and face were rubber, I did not have to shave that, just the sides, top, and back. I would have preferred no hair. When you look at pictures of Anubis, he is rarely depicted as having long hair. I thought shaving would make him look more jackal like than wolf like.

We have an electric clipper set for cutting hair, but it hardly worked on the faux hair. Just plain scissors worked fine, cutting close as possible.


----------

